# OHSS...



## Tanya29 (May 16, 2010)

Just looking for a little advice from anyone who has been in the same boat....

Anyone suffered with OHSS after embryo transfer and if so, how and what can I do to get rid of it? I understand it is a by-product of our recent BFP which I am eternally grateful for, but I'm bloated, sore and uncomfortable all the time. It is sore to stand up straight, sleeping is a problem and Ive totally lost my appetite (not like me, at all!!)

Ive been advised to drink plenty and go to the toilet regularly, keep my feet up when I am sitting and if I am standing to keep my feet moving. Any other advice would be marvellous - I promised myself years ago when this all started that if, or when I became pregnant, I woouldnt comlain about it as it is all we've wanted but it seems so unfair that I look four months pregnant already when Im probably only 3 weeks!!

Thanks Xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Hun 

I had the same thing , developed it after et brought on my the pregnancy Hormones . I'm sorry to tell you there isnt any quick fix ( even tho I bet your hoping for that as I know how uncomfortable u are ) it will pass with time but because of the rising hormones in the first weeks it will hang on for a while . Mine had pretty much gone by 11 weeks ( the worst of it was over in about 3-4 weeks ) like u I couldn't stand up straight because I was soooo bloated . It'll all be worth it I promise . I'm 21weeks now and it's just a distant memory now  just keep doing what u are doing . If it becomes difficult to pass urine then make sure u contact ur clinic as u might have to be admitted for fluids. All the luck in the world xx


----------



## Tanya29 (May 16, 2010)

Ah thanks Helen, I was hoping for a quick fix but deep down knew that there wasnt going to be an easy solution. 11 weeks seems so far away but know that it will soon pass and be a distant memory - and like you say, all worth it!! We havent told many people about our treatment and therefore few know about our good news yet so hiding my huge belly and uncomfortable-ness is quite tricky!! 

I havent had any difficulty in passing urine and have been trying to drink more than usual, however this weekend I have had slight trouble in catching my breath - feels like my lungs arent big enough to take the full capacity. It isnt all the time, only now and then and havent had any other new symptoms. I weighed myself this morning and have put on 4lb since embryo transfer which was three weeks ago and after 'googling' it, realise that it isnt too much to worry about. One woman put on 10lb in two days!!

Thanks for your support, I knew I could rely on FF. Congrats on your BFP and good luck with the next part of your pregnancy. Xx


----------



## velma99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tanya,  

I don't want to worry you but please go to your local A and E and tell them about the ivf and how you are feeling.  I was hospitalised twice with OHSS at 5 weeks and 9 weeks and one of the things they were worried about was my breathing as it can cause clots and I think fluid on the lungs.  I am not a doctor or nurse but I really think you should get it checked out.  My clinic was a bit relaxed about it all when I phoned them but I ended up being taken to A and E twice by my dh as in terrible pain and screaming.  (the pain from the OHSS was worse then actually giving birth).  For me it lasted until about 16 weeks and I was off work for 3 months.  But after this my pregnancy was fine and I went on to have a normal birth and thankfully a healthy son.  I was hospitalised twice once for 5 days and once for 7 days.

I am sure you are fine but I just think for your own peace of mind you should get checked.  The A and E and gynecological ward at my local hospital were really nice to me.

Best wishes,

Velma


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would agree Hun if your having difficultly breathing then defo contact your clinic  and if they don't seem bothered I would agree about going to a&e just to be on the safe side .
Oh I totally know what u mean about hiding the stomach haha I also looked about as big as I am now and I'm 21 weeks pregnant . I was off work for a few weeks mind but even after I got back i was still huge lol xx

Velma- God 16 weeks yours really did hold out for a long time ! U poor thing .x


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Trying stacking loads of pillows up to make yourself a cosy nest to sleep sitting up. Its not ideal but at least less painful than trying to lie down, and at least you´ll get some sleep. Lots of small snacks through the day so you don´t need any big meals. And I guess you are already sipping constantly instead of trying to drink a whole glass of water. Milk is supposed to be good too although I can´t remember why. I was having a hot chocolate so I at least got some calories although it takes so long to make enough room for a full cup of chocolate that it always cold by the end.


And most of all, enjoy every second of it   , there is nothing more depressing than OHSS symptoms vanishing before test day because then you know its another BFN.


Good luck, 
Katxxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

And don't worry about the baby , my clinic always said it's horrible for u but the baby loves it because it's means your hormones are really high. Just try and hold on to the fact that it's only for now and it will pass.
Hope u are feeling abit better today xxxx


----------



## Tanya29 (May 16, 2010)

Thank you ladies - your comments and support have helped me. I did as you suggested and rang the clinic yesterday morning, explaining about my inability to 'fill my lungs' when breathing. They asked me to come in to get check over again by the consultant and have bloods done. (I'm rubbish with bloods as have tiny veins so ended up having a slight 'turn' and needing my feet above my head and a fan on!!) 

The clinic were worried about fluid on my abdomen and in my lung cavity which scared me slightly. They wanted a scan to see where the fluid was and talked about admitting me for a few days to give me a transfusion to thin my blood to decrease the chance of clotting. Thankfully the scan showed fluid in my abdomen and not my lung cavity and my bloods showed that my circulation was helping the problem rather than hindering it. This meant that I was allowed home, with a two week sick note!

I am back at the clinic for more bloods (so probably more passing out) tomorrow so Im keeping my fingers crossed that things are improving. The time off work and constant drinking seems to be helping but cant do this for the next nine months!!

Will update after tomorrows appointment. Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you went to the clinic hun, and glad u didnt have to be admitted to hosp. I was also signed off for 3 weeks and the rest really will do u the world of good  just keep drinking those fluids . Hope it goes well with your next bloods xxxx


----------



## velma99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Tanya really glad you got it checked out I was worried when you said about your lungs not filling so I am glad you are fine and your clinic sound really good at looking after you.  

Helen - yes I think mine was pretty bad - when it all went crazy again at nine weeks the gyno doctor on call said it could not be coming back but I proved them wrong! When they scanned me my biggest cyst was 5cm and my ovaries were huge.  I have never had so much pain in my life and was given pethidine, morphine and tramadine to control the pain.  One nurse asked if I had a low pain threshold and I did wonder but considering I got through the birth of my son with just a couple of puffs of gas and air I think it must just be that OHSS is bloody painful!!!!!!!!!  

I ended up on drips both times in hospital and first time had a catheter as well.  Not nice and I think I was very innocent going into ivf and didn't realise how tough it was.  But despite all this it was worth it and I would do it a hundred times again as I have my son and I am so grateful for this.    Now though when people say giving birth is the most painful thing in the world I do disagree with them as for me OHSS was far more painful.

Tanya how did the tests go today?  I also had to wear compression socks to help stop any clots - might this be worth you trying (I got them in hospital but I think they are like the flight socks you can buy).

Lots of love,

Velma


----------



## Tanya29 (May 16, 2010)

Wow Velma! Your OHSS sounds far worse than mine. I haven't been in pain as such, mainly more uncomfortable. The scan showed my enlarged ovaries but fortunately they didn't have any cysts. I do have fluid on my abdomen though which I think is the pain and discomfort. It is the reason for my 'breathless-ness' (which seems to have improved over the last few days) 

I am back at the clinic (who have been amazing, I'll be so sad to be discharged!) in the morning so will let you know what they say. 

Kat - I find it far comfier to be propped up on pillows etc do have taken advantage on the sofa and in bed! The only thing with being off work and trying to take it easy is that my mind is on overtime!! I'm a natural worrier anyway so I think it's gonna be a l-o-n-g nine months!!

Tanya Xx


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

As part of your fluid regime isotonic drinks are great e.g  lucozade sport
I had mild OHSS after EC and ET was postponed because of it. I managed to to shake off the symptoms after a few days.
Hope you will be feeling better soon but I would also not hesitate in going into A&E if need be.


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

God velma that sounds awful Hun!!! Totally worth it I bet but awful all the same xx

Tanya- u sound just like me lol , cause I was off sick I was just googling everything freaking myself out , thinking about all the stuff that could go wrong. Did like 20 tests over a 2week period I was like a crazy woman lol. But all the worrying Turned out to be totally stupid cause everything was fine  just want to be 28 weeks so I think we are almost there ( I do still worry abit but not so bad ) now I worry about other stuff like I don't even know how to look after a baby lol and will she be ok when she is born! Think I'll always being worrying about something tho its just the way I am . Hope the rest is doing u the world of good Hun xx


----------



## Tanya29 (May 16, 2010)

I think the fact we (all us ladies) have gone through so much to become pregnant, worry is a natural and expected feeling. I worry about EVERYTHING!! From feeling sick, to having pains that I don't even have to labour (remembering I'm about 5wks!!) to the pain and the worry of having a little dependent person. It is such an exciting time but such a traumatic time too!!! Xx


----------



## velma99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Totally with you all on the worry side.  I am just the same and think that even when my ds is about 50 I will be worrying.  I feel sorry for his future wife with me as a mother-in-law as I will probably be checking she is looking after my precious little man even when he is over 6 foot!!!!!  Helen and Tanya I worried too about looking after a baby as I had barely even held a newborn before but some how I am managing and loving it (even the lack of sleep).

Bernardsgirl good luck with the fet i hope it is successful for you.

Nordickat  I just read all your details I am so sorry you had to go through OHSS and not get a bfp and then later to miscarry.  I am praying that 2012 is your year to fulfil your dreams.

Love to all and hope you are enjoying the run up to Christmas despite everything linked to trying to conceive.

Velma


----------

